# Version 1.3 of NCEES reference handbook for Mechanical Engineering is out



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi all,
We're currently reviewing to see if we can figure out what changed...

As per an email from NCEES "_a small number of technical and editorial changes are indicated by a change in the second number" -- _but they do not explicitly announce what those changes are.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 6, 2021)

Section 9.1.16 appears to be the only new section. Potential impact only for HVAC&R folks


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 6, 2021)

The units of dynamic viscosity in this table were correct before (in version 1.2), and now (version 1.3) they're wrong.


----------



## Minipett (Jun 22, 2021)

(pg 144, Section for Simple Beam: Uniform Load) For uniform load deflection calculation; length should be to the 3 power, else you get inconsistent units.


----------

